# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Rebel X-SIM v3.03 iPhone 4S Unlocking and Activation Solution Launched

## 4gsmmaroc

REBEL X-SIM Professional Unlocking and Activation Card with Universal Mode, Plug and Play.
This الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
If you are trying to use your iPhone 4S but getting errors like “require
activation” or “invalid sim” card then this is the solution for you.
This REBEL X-SIM will allow you to use your Locked iPhone 4S with any Network Operator you want Unlocked and Activated, no technical knowledge needed to use it.  What is New in v3.0.3 
1- SIM PIN supported ( More Guaranty for Flawless & Stable Unlocking )
2- Smart IMSI input, We provide you with Easy 7digits IMSI from over 200 Network Operators in the World and updating more for you FREE (no need enter any application menu, chose carriers ect.) 
3- Rebel X-SIM v3.0.3 adapter can now be used as Activation SIM (no need for original operator SIM to activate your iPhone 4S or iPhone 4, Works as both Unlocking & Activation SIM) 
Features of REBEL X-SIM version 3.0.3 
REBEL X-SIM Activation and Unlocking Solution for iPhone 4S  
• X-SIM True Plug-and-Play Unlocking and Activation SIM, can be used as both Unlocking & Activation or just for Activation 2-in-1 
• No Need to Dial International Emergency Number 112
• Untethered Unlock with NO Jailbreak Required
• Compatible with all GSM / WCDMA networks SIM Cards
• Complete Unlock with all 2G and 3G data services
• Works on iOS 5.0 / 5.0.1 / 5.1
• Full compatible Baseband 1.0.11 / 1.0.13 / 1.0.14 / 2.0.10  
If you ever lose signal due to driving in tunnel or in Metro, Mountain, elevator or in the Bush (or in some neverland) as soon as the network coverage is available again you will get the signal almost instantly, same as on factory unlocked iPhone 4S 
You can play with Airplane ON/OFF as much as you want, you will always get the signal after switching off Airplane mode 
Rebel X-SIM Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Rebel X-SIM Support Blog : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Rebel X-SIM Shop : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

